# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  ошибка 0х3е6,Ошибка при работе с файлом.

## Eviel

Проблема такого рода:
Не могу установить №продукт... на комп...пишет при установки - Ошибка при работе с файлом - произошла следующая ошибка с файлом: С\Program Files\Valve\valve\delta.lst - неверная попытка доступа к адресу памяти. (0х3е6)
Проблема началась с того,что Launcher не смог обновить файлы.Далее я попытался переустановить №продукт....
Удаляя, опять вылазят таблички, мол нельзя удалить файлы с расширением lst
Удалось удалить только через безопасный режим,но установить не удаётся,выкидывает ошибку.
Сканировал,2-мя антивирусными базами,вирусов небыло обнаружено.
Формат,неохота делать,винде(ХР SP3) более 2-3-х лет.
Как избавиться от данной траблы ?

----------


## rembot

Сделайте проверку диска на наличие ошибок, обязательно поставте галочки на автоматическое исправление ошибок и проверять и востанавливать повреждённые сектора.

----------

